
A New U.S. Style Travel Authorisation For EU Visitors Coming In 2021 - baazaar
https://etias.com/
======
baazaar
"Starting in 2021, the European Commission will roll out a U.S. style
electronic travel authorisation system for visitors from countries that are
currently not part of the EU."

